
What Life Will Be Like Once Artificial Intelligence Is Here - jsherman76
http://areatech51.com/what-life-will-be-like-once-artificial-intelligence-is-here/
======
andrewclunn
> "Here are some of the things I feel as though would be the most impactful
> and meaningful upsides to birthing AI:

\- We would finally be able to travel through time and space \- We would be
able to cure all diseases"

And that's where I stopped reading.

------
theworstshill
Gone.

